# technology submission reject



## vonnagy (May 10, 2004)

This was the other photo that i was thinking about submitting to the technology contest for april:


----------



## c0ntr0lz (May 10, 2004)

well now that you've gone and told ppl what you're submitting we.... know


----------



## vonnagy (May 10, 2004)

> This was the other photo that i was thinking about submitting to the technology contest for _*april: *_



(bold and italics mine :LOL: )


----------



## c0ntr0lz (May 10, 2004)

you're not going to enter it are you?
since you said it's yours?


----------



## manda (May 10, 2004)

OH


MY


GOD

*shakes head at mastery of Mark and his camera*


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

wow....


Some reject.


----------



## canonrebel (May 10, 2004)

That is a righteous piece of work!


----------



## Sharkbait (May 10, 2004)

c0ntr0lz said:
			
		

> you're not going to enter it are you?
> since you said it's yours?



Today's date:  MAY10.   


BTW, gorgeous photo.  I really like that one!


----------



## Harpper (May 10, 2004)

Wow, nice shot Mark. It's good to see that you only risk your laptop for these kinds of pictures. I think people here would have a heart attack if they saw a camera placed there instead.


----------



## craig (May 10, 2004)

Well done! Vonnaggy lighting and atmosphere is hard to beat. Why was this frame bounced? I feel that the shot is a little contrived.


----------



## canonrebel (May 11, 2004)

> I feel that the shot is a little contrived.



Aren't all pictures contrived, at least in some minor way?  Is any picture an absolute copy of the real scene?  Do not all of us manipulate our exposures, crops, posing with false smiles, etc in order to create something more pleasant to review?

I'm just confused about the crimes/legalities of photo manipulation.

I would never ever for a heartbeat ponder the possibility that Ansel Adams never saw the inside of a darkroom.

Sorry, I think this photo is a wonderful work of art--regardless of how it was achieved.  IMHO, the END always justifies the MEANS.


----------



## omega_zulu (May 11, 2004)

Cool.

What planet did you beam to?


----------



## drlynn (May 11, 2004)

Awesome shot, Mark, as always!

You have a very creative mind.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## usayit (May 12, 2004)

Gosh... Thats breath taking....


----------



## Chiller (May 13, 2004)

What an amazing shot.  Very well done!!!

Carl


----------



## Karalee (May 17, 2004)

reject.... yeah right

I think were the only ones that feel like rejects  :roll:


----------

